# I need help decoding some numbers on my 1970 GTO!!



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Everybody, 
Newbie here again (i first posted a few weeks ago), but anyway, I wanted to know if anyone can help me decipher a few numbers on my 1970 GTO that I just took delivery (in Denver Colorado) today from Georgia!!!!!!!!!! 
It came without data plate or vin tag, so I'm left piecing together what little info I have about it so I can compile a vin and send it out to PHS for specs. 
I found a few numbers stamped on the firewall exterior beneath the A/C-heater box that read like this: (firewall at right of a/c hole: 733), (firewall below heater blower hole: 2A 37), (firewall above a/c hole: 1A 38), (dashboard steel frame at top center of dashboard: 1792X36), (rear axle: 9799100), (frame behind rear driver side wheel: PARISH 6263667 313711). Does anybody know what any or all of these codes mean? I'm just looking to piece together a correct vin. Thanks and Happy New Year!!! arty:


----------



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

By the way, does anyone know if all 1970 Judges were assembled at the same plant?


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Shouldn't have a vin number on the frame? I think somewhere under the driver door, and it will be on top of the frame. So unless the body is off you'll need a mirror to read it.


----------



## Cardinal70 (Jan 31, 2010)

1970s were built at several plants. Baltimore, Arlington, and some other places.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

why did you buy a car with no vin tag or data plate??? and how can you register it? does your state do vin checks from out of state cars?? How do you know its a Judge?? only the vin can tell you- what did the person write on the bill of sale?? hate to raise the red flags BUT you might be getting burned- I dont think any of those numbers of codes are vin related seem like they are part numbers but I could be mistaken


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Once you find your VIN # and research it, I think you are going to find your Vin in use on a different vehicle. probably on a cloaned Lemans. Georgia and Alabama are bill of sale states, so if you can get a Vin tag, you can register it. My 66 Cloan came out of Georgia, vin tag pop riveted on with steel rivits, and no data tag under the hood, but I knew it before I bought it. Mine has a good Florida title also.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could really ruin someone's day if you could find the vin # and then find the person using that title. Wonder if you would have a legal right to the valid title, vin and data tags?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it would be tough to prove if you dont have any of the tags. seems pretty grey to me. if you find a # on the frame what does that prove. there is a guy on ebay with a warehouse full of frames.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> You could really ruin someone's day if you could find the vin # and then find the person using that title. Wonder if you would have a legal right to the valid title, vin and data tags?


sounds like to me that they could ruin your day because they have proof of ownership of your car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If they have the title, they can say they rebodied the car, and you have the old frame..


----------

